# Another clue to Robin's past...



## bluemilk (Oct 3, 2005)

...over the past 4 years, I've gotten clues about his early kittenhood, and possibly, his previous humans.

.He loves the Spanish language channel and Latino music is soothing to him.

.He reacts to the phrase 'fire in the hole'


.And yesterday, I got butterfly pliers in my stocking and he doesn't like 'em. Butterfly pliers are basically a pair of pliers that open like a Filipino butterfly knife. I said, 'Robin watch this!' and pulled back the 2 halves of the hilt, to form one hilt. Really neat, but Robin just didn't like it!


----------

